# Cannot change image in develop module



## thommy (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi

Strange behaviour started yesterday when I go from library to develop module I cannot change image.
I can click on any image in the filmstrip but it doesn't display in the main develop window.
I'm using smart previews with "use smart previews if existing" setting when developing.
Restarted LR and deleted smart previews for the folder I was editing yesterday - then it worked fine again for a while - until today in next folder with new smart previews created.

Any advice?
Known error?

Thommy


----------



## thommy (Dec 24, 2016)

No one seen or heard about similar issue?
I have always the option for " Use Graphics Processor " unchecked.

Thommy


----------



## thommy (Dec 24, 2016)

Actually found a tread about it in the bug report forum(if anyone get the same issue)
Lightroom: Image stuck in Develop mode | Photoshop Family Customer Community

Thommy


----------

